# Help us look



## Crowbar (Dec 29, 2009)

The wife and I are working hard to sell our place in Mo. so we can buy a place in Alabama or Georgia. We have made a few trips down there to look at places ,but with no luck. We think we are looking in the wrong area because of the prices. I think we must be looking is resort areas. I would sure like it if some of you folks could help us out. We would like to find a place with in a hundred and fifty miles of Cartersville Georgia. I would like to stay as far away from any large cities as possible. Can you all help us by telling us the counties that are the cheapest for us to look at? I would like the most private place as possible with a place to garden. Thank so much.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I live in Cartersville.
are you looking for acreage or residential?


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

If it were me, I would look at either Heard County or Meriwether County. I am not sure how far that is from Cartersville, but land in both counties is definitely cheaper than land in Coweta, Troup, Carroll and any county within fifty-seventy five miles of Atlanta.


----------



## Crowbar (Dec 29, 2009)

We are looking for around ten acres. We don't want to be within a hundred and fifty mile of Atlanta. Want to stay as far as we can from crime areas.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Nothing in Ga. fits what you are looking for as all of N. Ga is within 150 miles of Atlanta.

In alabama, you would have to be West of Huntsville and you would be within 150 miles of Cartersville. However Birmingham, Nashville and most likely Memphis would be within 150 miles of that area.
Use this link to find the radius

I would look in NW Ga and NE Alabama. One of the HT members has some property in that area for sale.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Cartersville is within 150 miles of Atlanta. Poboy is right, pretty much all of N. GA and upper middle GA is within 150 miles of Atlanta.

BTW - Atlanta isn't the worst crime area, there are a couple of areas south of there called "meth alley" that are really bad.

You might want to look in West Alabama or Southern TN as both would be (1) cheaper and (2) less money paid out in property tax.

Georgia is horrendous on property taxes..that is why so many move to Alabama and work in GA.

Nice areas over near Scottsboro, AL and near Summerville, GA (sleepy little town).


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Yes, S. Central Tn. No income tax.
Look near South Pittsburg, Winchester, Tullahoma and Fayeteville, Tn


----------



## Crowbar (Dec 29, 2009)

I guess I went too far from Atlanta. We have been looking in N/E Alabama and north Georgia. I wanted to say that we want to be with in a hundred and fifty miles of Cartersville . We don't want to be around Cartersville but we want to be within a hundred and fifty miles so we can go see our grand kids regularly. So what I need to say is we want to know what counties north of Cartersville that we can look for a home. Even if it's in Tennessee. We are in our seventies and want to stay away from the hustle and bustle of every day life. Want a nice little home with a few acres to garden .


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Crowbar,

this may help, it's a search for crime stats for areas within 75 miles of Chattanooga, Tn. Look at the list on the left........Those are the safest cities. 
Powell's Crossroads is just west of Chattanooga off 24.
Note, Ranger Ga is about 26 Miles NE of Cartersville. It's a pretty nice area..
Auburntown, Tn is on the list. Just_sawing has a home and acreage for sale there. It's a beautiful area. Just drove thru there Monday..
Note, I do believe the distance is as the crow flies.
I read your previous post and you mentioned family In Il. If that still is the case, Mid Tn would be Ideal. I'm building a home In Watertown Tn, that's 200 miles from my Cartersville home.........
You might find something on Chattanooga craigslist's real estate for sale. You might want to check Northwest, Ga. Craigslist also.
Note, I found the crime data through a google search and have no way of knowing how accurate it is..
Hope this helps


----------



## Crowbar (Dec 29, 2009)

I sure thank you for your help' We are trying to stay as cost to the one in Georgia because of her health problems. The ones in Ill. are in good shape and come down there often. I would rather stay in Tennessee but we need to stay as close as we can to the daughter. If all else fails we will go to Tennessee. So far all that we have looked at cant hold a candle to what we have here in MO. but we cant get that much for it as they cost down there. We don't want to have to barrow and money on it. About 180 000 is about our limit.


----------



## Crowbar (Dec 29, 2009)

po boy .

We are looking at Ranger now and it does have some interesting places. The crime rate that you showed us is a real surprise. WE thank you for the information. We are looking on the internet as much as we can stand looking at .We hope to narrow or search down a lot for or next trip down there in our hope to find the perfect home. I have been studying the tax rates to help us make our decision in what state would be the best for us.We don't have to worry about income tax because my pension is not taxable. I know one of those states don't charge property tax on old farts like us. So that will help a lot.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

NE Alabama has been "found" by Atlantans wanting a vacation or retirement home. If you are in your 70s, getting too far from a decent hospital might not be a good idea. A few ACRES to garden??? You have more energy than me. There are always pockets away from hustle and bustle. 

We did a LOT of searching back in 2006 and 2007, covering east and north Alabama. Pricing was even higher back then.

This site will give you a lot of what is on the market:
http://www.valleymls.com/%28S%28rfqbwfy1i4sp1viwowjq5gyc%29%29/default.aspx


----------



## Crowbar (Dec 29, 2009)

The cheapest I have found so far is Jackson county Alabama. I have been spending a ton of time studying the internet . I have looked at about all that you good folks has told me about and will keep at it. I sure thank you all for the help.


----------

